# Easy Plants To Grow In Black Silica Sand With Rhom?



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

any one know of some good hardy plants that i dont need to add co2 or do anything special to that i can grow in my tank with my rhom? med-low light plants in black silica sand


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

If it doesen't matter if it is a SA plant, you could plant some cryptocoryne's. They do very well without any kind of fertilizer as well.

Vallisneria usually is doing ok if it gets an okay amount of light.

The plant that has never died for me, even if ive had it out of water in more than an hour, is Anubias. Very good beginner plant, and it looks good aswell. The only minus, is that it cant be planted in the substrate, and has to be attached to a piece of wood, stone or any sort of decuration. The roots of the Anubias will by time, fasten to the objekt it's attached to.


----------

